# Indovinello



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Un mattone pesa 
1kg+mezzo mattone
Ho 3 mattoni, quanto pesano?


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

In un lago ci sono dei fiori di loto
Questi fiori ogni giorno raddoppiano
(Quindi oggi 1 poi 2 poi 4 poi 8 poi 16, ecc)
Per riempire tutto il lago ci mettono 30 giorni 
Quando il lago è a metà, a che giorno siamo?


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un mattone pesa
> 1kg+mezzo mattone
> Ho 3 mattoni, quanto pesano?


Dovrebbe essere 6 kg


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In un lago ci sono dei fiori di loto
> Questi fiori ogni giorno raddoppiano
> (Quindi oggi 1 poi 2 poi 4 poi 8 poi 16, ecc)
> Per riempire tutto il lago ci mettono 30 giorni
> Quando il lago è a metà, a che giorno siamo?


Al ventinovesimo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

Cazzo iniziate a fumare...
Vi fa bene!
Meglio degli indovinelli


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo iniziate a fumare...
> Vi fa bene!
> Meglio degli indovinelli


Nooo...fa diventare le unghie e i denti gialli...


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere 6 kg





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Al ventinovesimo


Brava   sbagliano sempre tutti


----------



## Vera (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere 6 kg


2 kg


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Brava   sbagliano sempre tutti


----------



## omicron (2 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> 2 kg


Un mattone, ma ne ho 3, quindi 6 kg


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> 2 kg


2 kg un mattone x 3 mattoni sono 6 kg


----------



## Vera (2 Giugno 2022)

Io lo ricordavo diversamente. Così è un po' stupido.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Nooo...fa diventare le unghie e i denti gialli...


No...
Se fumi bene ..
Io non sono da fumo da sigaretta...
Ma solo da roba buona ..
Ogni tanto...
Male non fa...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No...
> Se fumi bene ..
> Io non sono da fumo da sigaretta...
> Ma solo da roba buona ..
> ...


E Bravagiulia!!!...ognuno ha il suo modo di rilassarsi, basta come tutte le cose non diventarne dipendenti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> E Bravagiulia!!!...ognuno ha il suo modo di rilassarsi, basta come tutte le cose non diventarne dipendenti


Tutto deve essere un piacere...
Altrimenti...
Nulla...
PS io ho il terrore delle dipendenze...
Avendo io una indole dipendente...ci sto veramente attenta...da sempre...
E prego ogni giorno che i miei figli non abbiamo preso da me..


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tutto deve essere un piacere...
> Altrimenti...
> Nulla...
> PS io ho il terrore delle dipendenze...
> ...


Tanto i tuoi figli anche se non hanno preso da te perfetti non saranno...come tutti noi del resto... già aver paura delle dipendenze aiuta a starci alla larga...e appoggio in pieno il tuo tutto deve essere un piacere, altrimenti ne facciamo anche volentieri a meno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Tanto i tuoi figli anche se non hanno preso da te perfetti non saranno...come tutti noi del resto... già aver paura delle dipendenze aiuta a starci alla larga...e appoggio in pieno il tuo tutto deve essere un piacere, altrimenti ne facciamo anche volentieri a meno.


No le dipendenze sono dentro di noi purtroppo...
Saltano una generazione di solito...
Saranno dipendenti i miei nipoti...
Ho il terrore...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No le dipendenze sono dentro di noi purtroppo...
> Saltano una generazione di solito...
> Saranno dipendenti i miei nipoti...
> Ho il terrore...


Ma non ci pensare nemmeno...già ci sono tanti problemi da risolvere adesso...non ti fasciare il capo su quelli ipotetici futuri


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma non ci pensare nemmeno...già ci sono tanti problemi da risolvere adesso...non ti fasciare il capo su quelli ipotetici futuri


Lo so che non dovrei...
Ma la mia testa lavora...


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lo so che non dovrei...
> Ma la mia testa lavora...


Anche io sono molto "attiva" mentalmente...tante volte mi faccio problemi che non ci sono o ingigantisco qualcosa che effettivamente c'è ma che potrebbe essere presa molto più alla leggera...sto provando a cambiare, sarà difficile anche vista la mia età che di certo non mi colloca tra le persone che crescendo possono cambiare ma ci voglio provare ugualmente per fare un regalo a me stessa perché molte volte è stancante vivere così.


----------



## Nono (3 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un mattone pesa
> 1kg+mezzo mattone
> Ho 3 mattoni, quanto pesano?


6


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No le dipendenze sono dentro di noi purtroppo...
> *Saltano una generazione di solito*...
> Saranno dipendenti i miei nipoti...
> Ho il terrore...


Questa, oltre essere predittiva, è da nobel...

Chi è che te l'ha raccontata???


----------



## Lostris (3 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa, oltre essere predittiva, è da nobel...
> 
> Chi è che te l'ha raccontata???


Oh me l’ero persa.
È un po’ come i parti gemellari.


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oh me l’ero persa.
> È un po’ come *i parti gemellari*.


Sì, erano venuti in mente anche a me


----------



## omicron (3 Giugno 2022)

La mia migliore amica ha due fratelli
Gemelli, un maschio e una femmina
Lei ha avuto due gemelli, un maschio e una femmina
Giusto per dire che non saltano una generazione neanche quelli


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica ha due fratelli
> Gemelli, un maschio e una femmina
> Lei ha avuto due gemelli, un maschio e una femmina
> Giusto per dire che non saltano una generazione neanche quelli


Si, son tutte cacate.


----------



## Vera (3 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oh me l’ero persa.
> È un po’ come i parti gemellari.


Me l'ero persa anch'io questa perla.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa, oltre essere predittiva, è da nobel...
> 
> Chi è che te l'ha raccontata???


Esattamente da Nobel..
Ne riparliamo tra 30 anni...


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente da Nobel..
> Ne riparliamo tra 30 anni...


Uh....

praticamente questo...





...nell'attesa che passino i 30 anni, io mi affiderei alla evidenze


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh....
> 
> praticamente questo...
> 
> ...


Esattamente 
Però io ho i capelli più corti...


----------



## ipazia (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente
> Però io ho i capelli più corti...





bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No le dipendenze sono dentro di noi purtroppo...
> Saltano una generazione di solito...
> Saranno dipendenti i miei nipoti...
> *Ho il terrore.*..



...quindi è il gusto di farti "BUH!" allo specchio, tutto da sola   

come i gattini!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No le dipendenze sono dentro di noi purtroppo...
> Saltano una generazione di solito...
> Saranno dipendenti i miei nipoti...
> Ho il terrore...


Dici che vale anche per la forma fisica? 
Io morbida, mia figlia secca . 
Quindi mia nipote sarà come me. 
Speriamo che nel frattempo Zara non riduca ancora le taglie, se no povera figliola


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dici che vale anche per la forma fisica?
> Io morbida, mia figlia secca .
> Quindi mia nipote sarà come me.
> Speriamo che nel frattempo Zara non riduca ancora le taglie, se no povera figliola


Esattamente!!!
Come ho detto ne riparliamo tra 30 anni...o fra 2 se il mio piccolo....inizia ad alcolizzarsi....(potrebbe farlo giusto per smentirmi...)...

Zara non ha adottato la politica delle modelle curvy?
Primark l ha fatto....


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente!!!
> Come ho detto ne riparliamo tra 30 anni...o fra 2 se il mio piccolo....inizia ad alcolizzarsi....(potrebbe farlo giusto per smentirmi...)...
> 
> Zara non ha adottato la politica delle modelle curvy?
> Primark l ha fatto....


Per alcune dipendenze sono state indagate le predisposizioni fisiche. Ad esempio è nota la difficoltà di reggere l’alcol dei nativi americani. Difficoltà simili genetiche si trovano in tutte le popolazioni.
Ma cadere in una dipendenza è sempre una scelta individuale risultato di una concomitanza di cause caratteriali, famigliari, ambientali e culturali.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> una scelta


Infatti io ho scelto di non caderci...
È una scelta che rinnovo sempre ..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti io ho scelto di non caderci...
> È una scelta che rinnovo sempre ..


Mai fatto alcuno sforzo.
A parte per la parmigiana


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai fatto alcuno sforzo.
> A parte per la parmigiana


Solo invidia...
Però il terrore delle dipendenze mi ha veramente salvato da brutte compagnie...
Quando capivo che si stava esagerando...ho mollato il colpo...
Dalla sera alla mattina...
Ho sempre avuto la fortuna di conoscere un sacco di gente...e di decidere con chi uscire


----------



## omicron (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai fatto alcuno sforzo.
> A parte per la parmigiana


Neanche io, non mangio neanche la Parmigiana


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Solo invidia...
> Però il terrore delle dipendenze mi ha veramente salvato da brutte compagnie...
> Quando capivo che si stava esagerando...ho mollato il colpo...
> Dalla sera alla mattina...
> Ho sempre avuto la fortuna di conoscere un sacco di gente...e di decidere con chi uscire


Ma dipende appunto dalle compagnie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente!!!
> Come ho detto ne riparliamo tra 30 anni...o fra 2 se il mio piccolo....inizia ad alcolizzarsi....(potrebbe farlo giusto per smentirmi...)...
> 
> Zara non ha adottato la politica delle modelle curvy?
> Primark l ha fatto....


No Zara ha ridotto le taglie standard. Non c'entra il curvy. 
La vecchia Ma ora è una S


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente!!!
> Come ho detto ne riparliamo tra 30 anni...o fra 2 se il mio piccolo....inizia ad alcolizzarsi....(potrebbe farlo giusto per smentirmi...)...
> 
> Zara non ha adottato la politica delle modelle curvy?
> Primark l ha fatto....


Tra 30 anni probabilmente non ci sarò più e sinceramente il gap generazionale dubito fortemente esista su certi versi. Mia figlia avrà un compagno quindi il DNA subirà delle altre influenze. 
Le dipendenza soprattutto sono frutto del percorso individuale o le si ereditano perché si vivono costantemente in famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti io ho scelto di non caderci...
> È una scelta che rinnovo sempre ..


E allora perché temere per i tuoi nipoti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai fatto alcuno sforzo.
> A parte per la parmigiana


Confermo, melanzane rigorosamente fritte


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Confermo, melanzane rigorosamente fritte


Proprio oggi però ho fatto una versione quasi dietetica. Mezza melanzana in forno, incisa a rete, poi da cotta ho aggiunto poca mozzarella, salsa di pomodoro e un pochino di olio. In forno fino al punto gradito di cottura della mozzarella.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio oggi però ho fatto una versione quasi dietetica. Mezza melanzana in forno, incisa a rete, poi da cotta ho aggiunto poca mozzarella, salsa di pomodoro e un pochi di olio. In forno fino al punto gradito di cottura della mozzarella.


E ma è asciutta. No?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ma è asciutta. No?


No. Resta morbida. Certo non cola olio come una parmigiana tradizionale


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Resta morbida. Certo non cola olio come una parmigiana tradizionale


Quello e il sughetto sublime che fa venire l'acquolina in bocca, mica un comune olio di frittura


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello e il sughetto sublime che fa venire l'acquolina in bocca, mica un comune olio di frittura


Però si fa quel che... si può.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si fa quel che... si può.


Si certo, io l'ho fatta una volta con le melanzane grigliate.


----------



## omicron (4 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio oggi però ho fatto una versione quasi dietetica. Mezza melanzana in forno, incisa a rete, poi da cotta ho aggiunto poca mozzarella, salsa di pomodoro e un pochino di olio. In forno fino al punto gradito di cottura della mozzarella.


Io la faccio a mio marito con le melanzane grigliate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E allora perché temere per i tuoi nipoti?


Perché avendo avuto diversi casi in famiglia (in passato ) ho veramente l incubo che qualcun altro ci possa cadere...
Negli ultimi anni almeno 3 persone vicine a noi sono entrate ed uscite dallo stesso centro di riabilitazione (2 dei quali senza nessun beneficio..
Del 3 ho dei dubbi sulla sua riabilitazione...)


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché avendo avuto diversi casi in famiglia (in passato ) ho veramente l incubo che qualcun altro ci possa cadere...
> Negli ultimi anni almeno 3 persone vicine a noi sono entrate ed uscite dallo stesso centro di riabilitazione (2 dei quali senza nessun beneficio..
> Del 3 ho dei dubbi sulla sua riabilitazione...)


Io non reggo l’alcol (anche se l’effetto è il sonno e quindi non gradevole) e avrei potuto diventare dipendente.
Ma non ho mai bevuto oltre due dita a Natale.
Dipende da altri fattori.
Capisco la predisposizione genetica, ma è più l’ambiente educativo che porta a non riuscire a sostenere le difficoltà della vita.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non reggo l’alcol (anche se l’effetto è il sonno e quindi non gradevole) e avrei potuto diventare dipendente.
> Ma non ho mai bevuto oltre due dita a Natale.
> Dipende da altri fattori.
> Capisco la predisposizione genetica, ma è più l’ambiente educativo che porta a non riuscire a sostenere le difficoltà della vita.


L'alcol è una brutta bestia...a differenza delle droghe è riconosciuto meno come dipendenza... è più facile farsi fregare...vai con gli amici, bevi, ti senti più leggera...diventa un'abitudine difficile poi da lasciare... fortunatamente a me gli alcolici non sono mai piaciuti molto ed è stato facile restarne lontana...qualche bicchiere di vino nelle cene con gli amici o aperitivi come Spritz o prosecco...tutto nella norma.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Giugno 2022)

Indovinello:
"Perchè un pattinatore riesce a pattinare sul ghiaccio ma se ci prova su altre superfici, anche più dure e lisce del ghiaccio, va con il muso per terra?"

un aiutino.
non è a causa della lobby del ghiaccio che non permette l'utilizzo di altre superfici.


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## Lostris (7 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 10315


La 11 la 13 e la 9.... girandola 
Vale?


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> La 11 la 13 e la 9.... girandola
> Vale?


Vale  

Brava!


----------



## Tachipirina (7 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'alcol è una brutta bestia...a differenza delle droghe è riconosciuto meno come dipendenza... è più facile farsi fregare...vai con gli amici, bevi, ti senti più leggera...diventa un'abitudine difficile poi da lasciare... fortunatamente a me gli alcolici non sono mai piaciuti molto ed è stato facile restarne lontana...qualche bicchiere di vino nelle cene con gli amici o aperitivi come Spritz o prosecco...tutto nella norma.


vero, gran brutta bestia
ma condivido,  in compagnia il prosecco...... a bottiglie come se piovesse.
Poi sto in penitenza giorni e giorni
Non tocco più altro, una volta adoravo Sambuca , ma spacca lo stomaco e la testa


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Enjoy


impossibile.
si richiede che la somma di 3 numeri dispari = numero pari

(2n+1) + (2m+1) + (2k +1) = 2t
che non ammette soluzioni con n,m,k,t  numeri interi


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> impossibile.
> si richiede che la somma di 3 numeri dispari = numero pari
> 
> (2n+1) + (2m+1) + (2k +1) = 2t
> che non ammette soluzioni con n,m,k,t  numeri interi


Sei un ingegnere, vero?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> impossibile.
> si richiede che la somma di 3 numeri dispari = numero pari
> 
> (2n+1) + (2m+1) + (2k +1) = 2t
> che non ammette soluzioni con n,m,k,t  numeri interi


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Quale significato ha questa emoticon? Non mi è chiaro.


----------



## Lostris (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> impossibile.
> si richiede che la somma di 3 numeri dispari = numero pari
> 
> (2n+1) + (2m+1) + (2k +1) = 2t
> che non ammette soluzioni con n,m,k,t  numeri interi


Ulisse, su, basta girare una palla.


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ulisse, su, basta girare una palla.


ho notato dopo la tua risposta 
volevo evitare alle persone di mettersi a fare conti inutilmente.

alla fine, è sempre un giramento di palle


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Quale significato ha questa emoticon? Non mi è chiaro.


Riproduci la posizione e vedi cosa esprimi.
Per me è “che ci puoi fare “ “così è la vita”.
Nello specifico... “è evidente“


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho notato dopo la tua risposta
> volevo evitare alle persone di mettersi a fare conti inutilmente.
> 
> alla fine, è sempre un giramento di palle


Non puoi farmi girare le palle... perché dovresti dirmi in quale senso...orario o antiorario 
Io sono ferma a telegram...
Sempre per colpa tua...


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono ferma a telegram...


dai che sei avvantaggiata
dovresti ringraziarmi. 
chi bazzica per telegram, dovrebbe essere pratica di palle


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> dai che sei avvantaggiata
> dovresti ringraziarmi.
> chi bazzica per telegram, dovrebbe essere pratica di palle


No di coglioni


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No di coglioni


Mo stiamo a guardare il pelo....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mo stiamo a guardare il pelo....


C è pelo e pelo ..


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> C è pelo e pelo ..


Ricordo male o sei tu quella del capello rosa?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ricordo male o sei tu quella del capello rosa?


Certo che sono io...


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riproduci la posizione e vedi cosa esprimi.
> Per me è “che ci puoi fare “ “così è la vita”.
> Nello specifico... “è evidente“


È che non mi è chiaro "cosa" ti è evidente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> È che non mi è chiaro "cosa" ti è evidente.


Che non è risolvibile.
Posso pure sbagliare eh
La matematica non sarà mai il mio mestiere


----------



## abebis (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non è risolvibile.
> Posso pure sbagliare eh
> La matematica non sarà mai il mio mestiere


Si tratta di un indovinello con due risposte giuste possibili.

Se consideri i numeri, è giusto quello che dice @Ulisse: i numeri disponibili sono tutti dispari e la somma di tre numeri dispari è SEMPRE dispari, quindi non può mai fare 30, che è pari.

Se consideri i numeri il caso _specifico_, sono disegnati su delle bocce e ti viene chiesto di spostare fisicamente le bocce: nessuno ti vieta di girarne una o più, fintanto che hai sempre un numero e, guarda caso..., il 9 (l'unico tra quelli che ci sono che puoi legittimamente girare) non ha una barretta sotto che ne obbliga l'orientazione!  Quindi puoi legittimamente comporre le bocce come 11+13+6=30.
Il trucco è tutto nella richiesta, che leggendola con attenzione si svela da sola... 

È uno di quei giochini idioti che usano gli psicocosi come test nei colloqui di lavoro per vedere se il candidato ha "pensiero laterale"...

Una risposta è per chi non ha fantasia.

Una risposta è per chi fa girare le palle.

E la spiegazione è per chi si vuol far odiare da tutte le precedenti categorie in un colpo solo!


----------



## Ulisse (7 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che non è risolvibile.


se la sviluppi un attimo è evidente.

Ogni numero dispari può sempre essere rapprensetato come 2k+1 ..ed ogni pari come 2k
quindi il quesito, che si pone come individuare quale terna di numeri dispari, se sommati insieme, possa dare 30 (che è pari) si rappresenta con l'espressione:

(2n+1) + (2m+1) + (2k +1) = 2t    --> somma di 3 dispari diversi = numero pari

spostantdo i termini:
3 = 2( t-k-m-n)

pongo per comodità t-k-m-n = H
che è un numero intero per ipotesi perche somma algebrica di interi

3 = 2H

in pratica, se fosse possibile fare quello che il quesito chiede, mi ritroverei ad aver dimostrato che esiste un H, intero, che moltiplicato 2 restituisce un numero dispari (3)
Quando invece tutti sappiamo che qualsiasi numero intero, moltiplicato per 2, restituisce sempre un numero pari.


cmq, butto i libri di analisi matematica
tanti anni di studio e poi arriva qualcuno che ti gira la palla e subito fa.


----------



## Nono (8 Giugno 2022)

X X I I I
_______  =  I I 
  V I I 

Come se le linee fossero stecchini, risolvere l'equazione spostandone uno solo.
Tranne linea di frazione ed uguale


----------



## abebis (8 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> X X I I I
> _______  =  I I
> V I I
> 
> ...



   X / I I I
________  =  I I
   V I I

(si vede male perché il colore non viene evidenziato molto, ma lo stecchino che viene levato dalla X viene messo ad "allungare" la linea di frazione)


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> X X I I I
> _______  =  I I
> V I I
> 
> ...


l'ho risolto ma non metto niente perché poi viene @Lostris , gira qualche stecchino, e mi fa fare la figura del neopatentato che non ha la vista laterale


----------



## Nono (8 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> X / I I I
> ________  =  I I
> V I I
> 
> (si vede male perché il colore non viene evidenziato molto, ma lo stecchino che viene levato dalla X viene messo ad "allungare" la linea di frazione)


A parte che una stanga rimane inclinata, poi non esiste il numero 14 scritto così.
Ad ogni modo linea di frazione e uguale non si toccano


----------



## Nono (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'ho risolto ma non metto niente perché poi viene @Lostris , gira qualche stecchino, e mi fa fare la figura del neopatentato che non ha la vista laterale


Scrivimelo in privato


----------



## abebis (8 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A parte che una stanga rimane inclinata, poi *non esiste il numero 14 scritto così*.
> Ad ogni modo linea di frazione e uguale non si toccano


Ok sulle altre cose, se non rientrano nelle regole.
Il neretto, invece, è falso:








						Sistema di numerazione romano - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> l'ho risolto ma non metto niente perché poi viene @Lostris , gira qualche stecchino, e mi fa fare la figura del neopatentato che non ha la vista laterale


Tu sei ingegnere…. Io markettara


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io markettara


detta così non suona benissimo eh


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> detta così non suona benissimo eh


No no suona bene trattandosi di lei


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2022)

Il termine *marchetta* designava una sorta di francobollo (_marca_, appunto) che veniva applicato sul libretto assicurativo personale degli operai per attestare l'avvenuto pagamento dei contributi previdenziali e delle assicurazioni sociali. Il sistema delle marche previdenziali, iniziato in epoca fascista, è rimasto in uso fino ai primi anni settanta, quando fu sostituito da altri sistemi per l'assolvimento degli obblighi contributivi e previdenziali. 

In senso traslato il termine venne usato per indicare un gettone che il cliente di un bordelloritirava alla cassa pagando in anticipo la prestazione, e che successivamente lasciava alla prostituta con la quale s'intratteneva, in modo tale da permetterle di riscuotere il compenso dovutole. Da qui in poi, il termine marchette è stato riferito all'ambito della prostituzione[1][2][3]. Per metonimia, _marchetta_ può anche indicare (al pari di _marchettara_ o _marchettaro_[3][4]) anche la stessa persona, femmina o maschio, dedita alla prostituzione[5].

In ambito sociale il termine “fare una marchetta” ha acquisito il significato dispregiativo di “lavoro non impegnativo fatto per compiacere qualcuno o per ottenere un minimo guadagno”[5].


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il termine *marchetta* designava una sorta di francobollo (_marca_, appunto) che veniva applicato sul libretto assicurativo personale degli operai per attestare l'avvenuto pagamento dei contributi previdenziali e delle assicurazioni sociali. Il sistema delle marche previdenziali, iniziato in epoca fascista, è rimasto in uso fino ai primi anni settanta, quando fu sostituito da altri sistemi per l'assolvimento degli obblighi contributivi e previdenziali.
> 
> In senso traslato il termine venne usato per indicare un gettone che il cliente di un bordelloritirava alla cassa pagando in anticipo la prestazione, e che successivamente lasciava alla prostituta con la quale s'intratteneva, in modo tale da permetterle di riscuotere il compenso dovutole. Da qui in poi, il termine marchette è stato riferito all'ambito della prostituzione[1][2][3]. Per metonimia, _marchetta_ può anche indicare (al pari di _marchettara_ o _marchettaro_[3][4]) anche la stessa persona, femmina o maschio, dedita alla prostituzione[5].
> 
> In ambito sociale il termine “fare una marchetta” ha acquisito il significato dispregiativo di “lavoro non impegnativo fatto per compiacere qualcuno o per ottenere un minimo guadagno”[5].


mi hai fatto ricordare mia nonna quando, riferendosi a qualche mio zio, a lei figli, diceva:
tizio e caio sono stati fortunati con il lavoro,
il datore di lavoro, gli mette pure le marchette !

vedeva la cosa come una conferma sulla stabilità del lavoro e della serietà del datore stesso.

quando qualcuno dei nipoti trovava lavoro, era il primo consiglio che dava:
assicurati che ti metta le marchette.


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> detta così non suona benissimo eh


Eh lo so


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no suona bene trattandosi di lei


Uff… vabbè qui al marketing scherziamo.

Mai Nulla di paragonabile a te, presidentessa


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ricordare mia nonna quando, riferendosi a qualche mio zio, a lei figli, diceva:
> tizio e caio sono stati fortunati con il lavoro,
> il datore di lavoro, gli mette pure le marchette !
> 
> ...


Certo dovevano essere messi sul Libretto di lavoro.


----------



## abebis (8 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A parte che una stanga rimane inclinata, poi non esiste il numero 14 scritto così.
> Ad ogni modo linea di frazione e uguale non si toccano


Sarei curioso di conoscere la soluzione, però, adesso...


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Sarei curioso di conoscere la soluzione, però, adesso...


sposti dal numeratore uno stecchino sopra i due I I del risultato in modo da diventerare pi greco

XXII/VII --> 22/7 = π

a rigore, 22/7 è per π un'approssimazione.
Ma molto usata  per la praticità di avere una frazione e comunque con un errore di approssimazione molto basso quindi accettabile in moltissime applicazioni.
Quindi, sarebbe stato più giusto scrivere:   22/7 ~ π

Accettabile come quando sul cantiere gli operai ti chiedono lo spessore del ferro per l'armatura da inserire nella colata di cemento.
Tu ti fai i tuoi bei calcoli usando fino alla quarta cifra decimale e gli dici di usare il ferro di diametro 14,6784 mm

Il capocantiere va dagli operai e gli dice:
ragazzi, l'ingegnere stamattina tiene la capa fresca, mettete quel ferro da 16 mm che ne abbiamo ancora 20 quintali da smaltire.


----------



## abebis (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sposti dal numeratore uno stecchino sopra i due I I del risultato in modo da diventerare pi greco
> 
> XXII/VII --> 22/7 = π




Minchia, qui siamo a livello della legge dell'Indiana...

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progetto_di_legge_dell'Indiana_sul_pi_greco



> a rigore, 22/7 è per π un'approssimazione.


Ah, meno male...



> Ma molto usata  per la praticità di avere una frazione e comunque con un errore di approssimazione molto basso quindi accettabile in moltissime applicazioni.
> Quindi, sarebbe stato più giusto scrivere:   22/7 ~ π


E quindi non ho capito: quella sarebbe comunque la soluzione "corretta"?

Bon, vabbeh, ho capito: andiamo a cena che è meglio, va'...


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> E quindi non ho capito: quella sarebbe comunque la soluzione "corretta"?


la soluzione è quella che ho scritto come confermatomi in pvt dall'autore
evidenziavo l'approssimazione, nel caso in cui uscisse fuori il solito contestatore pignolo e tempera supposte che sottolineasse che non è proprio una uguaglianza.

prevenire è meglio che curare.


----------



## abebis (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la soluzione è quella che ho scritto come confermatomi in pvt dall'autore
> evidenziavo l'approssimazione, nel caso in cui uscisse fuori il solito contestatore pignolo e tempera supposte che sottolineasse che *non è proprio una uguaglianza.*
> 
> prevenire è meglio che curare.


Se quella "non è proprio una uguaglianza" allora quella "non è proprio una soluzione". 

Poi, possiamo anche chiamarla "soluzione", se vogliamo: basta che decidiamo che significato vogliamo dare alla parola "uguaglianza"...


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la soluzione è quella che ho scritto come confermatomi in pvt dall'autore
> evidenziavo l'approssimazione, nel caso in cui uscisse fuori il solito contestatore pignolo e tempera supposte che sottolineasse che non è proprio una uguaglianza.
> 
> prevenire è meglio che curare.


Non c'ho capito niente...preferivo gli indovinelli di Omicron


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Se quella "non è proprio una uguaglianza" allora quella "non è proprio una soluzione".
> 
> Poi, possiamo anche chiamarla "soluzione", se vogliamo: basta che decidiamo che significato vogliamo dare alla parola "uguaglianza"...


per questo ho precisato. 
ma sono giochetti fatti per stimolare l'inventiva e non la soluzione matematicamente ineccepibile

dovresti migliorare il pensiero laterale


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Non c'ho capito niente...preferivo gli indovinelli di Omicron


hai ragione:


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai ragione:
> 
> View attachment 10322


87


----------



## omicron (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai ragione:
> 
> View attachment 10322


Questa la so 
87


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa la so
> 87


L'avevo già detto io


----------



## omicron (8 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'avevo già detto io


 non avevo visto


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'avevo già detto io





omicron ha detto:


> non avevo visto


vedi che bisogna farli difficili?


----------



## omicron (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> vedi che bisogna farli difficili?


È che se quelli difficili li fate in orario di lavoro li salto


----------



## CIRCE74 (8 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È che se quelli difficili li fate in orario di lavoro li salto


Se se ....dai Omicron anche te non ci avevi capito una mazza


----------



## omicron (8 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se se ....dai Omicron anche te non ci avevi capito una mazza


Sicuramente non l’avrei risolto  ma non l’ho proprio guardato


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> hai ragione:
> 
> View attachment 10322


87. Era nelle prove invalsi. I bambini non hanno alcun problema.


----------



## Ulisse (8 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 87. Era nelle prove invalsi. I bambini non hanno alcun problema.


I bambini non hanno mai problemi 

ricordo anni fa un corso
ci hanno fatto fare delle prove divisi sia professione
3 tipologie di persone presenti : avvocati, ingegneri ed informatici...forse anche una 4a ma è passato parecchio tempo...

una delle prove era la ormai nota torre/sfida del marshmallow
Per chi non la conosce, consiste nel  costruire con del materiale a disposizione (spago, colla, nastro adesivo, spaghetti, ..) una struttura, il più possibile alta, dove mettere sulla cima il marshmallow senza collassare.

il gruppo di ingegneri ha pensato subito a quanti piani poteva essere fatta in funzione della rigidità dei materiali, ha cercato di individuare i punti dove fare le giunzioni per scaricare il peso ed equilibrarla...
tanta teoria, tante pippe e seghe mentali per poi dover fare i conti con la realtà ed adattarsi di continuo.

gli informatici,  si misero a fare delle mini strutture, impilabili, da iterare n volte

alla fine, nessuno di noi fece chissà che struttura...tutte mediocri...e tutte traballanti quando mettemmo il dolcetto sulla cima
Ci fecero vedere un video dove la stessa cosa veniva fatta da dei gruppi di bambini.
il gruppo più scarso di loro la fece più alta di qualsiasi delle nostre.

per non farla lunga, nel discutere il video, fu anche capito l'approccio usato dai bimbi che era estremamente semplice.
non avendo nessuna delle nostre tare mentali, hanno svolto il tutto senza farsi influenzare
Ci fecero notare come ogni gruppo ha cercato di adattare il problema al suo campo di competenza perchè dava una falsa sensazione di riuscire a fare tutto nel migliore dei modi.
Tutti ci siamo fatti condizionare dai nostri studi o professioni.
I bimbi hanno svolto con naturalezza
Abbiamo fatto proprio una bella figura 

per chi si chiedesse cosa hanno fatto gli avvocati:
non fecero un cazzo ma cercarono di convincere il produttore di spago a fare causa contro il produttore di colla che non aveva nessuna colpa


----------



## omicron (9 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Lostris (9 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10324


Sembra manchi la prima parte della domanda


----------



## Vera (9 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sembra manchi la prima parte della domanda


Vero In ogni caso, non essendoci lo sportello sul lato visibile, dovrebbe andare verso sinistra.


----------

